# Camon M (mini) prices



## ashmadux (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is asking canon why the Europeans get the speedlite in the box, while Americans have to shell out almost 200 bucks for it.

body w/22m+flash+extra battery= 1050.00 And wait, 200 bucks for an apapter...oh yes canon, thanks very much for that one.

I dont get it. Of course canon is overcharging on EVERYTHING these days, but 1050 for a an almost dslr is kina bongos. Especially considering that battery is only good for 250 shots. (<---- wtf? )

Dont get me wrong, i think the t4i sensor is there is great- we dont need no other tiny sensor cameras. M43 is holding that line. 

I think there is a lot of good here..just wrapped up in sheer canon conservative stupidity.


----------



## 6950rpm (Jul 25, 2012)

Because in Europe (UK) for the EOS M + 22mm + adapter and the free flash, we will have the privilege of paying...

£879.99 or $1363.98.

Still feel hard done by?


----------



## 6950rpm (Jul 25, 2012)

That's over $1440 with the additional battery!


----------



## Rodknee (Jul 25, 2012)

pricing policy in UK for canon gear has no logic (other than overcharging). 650d price in terms of dollars to pounds totally different for the rate for the 40mm pancake. Crime does pay but in the end somebody will produce better for less because canon are giving the competition so much room to work with.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 26, 2012)

6950rpm said:


> Because in Europe (UK) for the EOS M + 22mm + adapter and the free flash, we will have the privilege of paying...
> 
> £879.99 or $1363.98.
> 
> Still feel hard done by?



Is that with VAT or without? No one ever mentions sales tax with US pricing. It's true that if we purchase from an Internet retailer that doesn't have a store in our state, we can usually get by without paying additional taxes but, if you patronize a local photo store, you get the privilege of adding an additional 10% to the price where I live for "state and local" taxes...


----------



## 6950rpm (Jul 26, 2012)

That includes VAT at 20% of which we have no other choice than to pay. 

Not entirely Canon's fault really.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 26, 2012)

As an American, I don't want that Speedlight, since I already own and like a 270EX that I use with my G10. My big complaint about the U.S. kit is Canon's choice of kit lens. The camera isn't exactly optimized for street photography by enthusiast photographers and soccer moms probably would have preferred the 18-55 zoom. Then there is the fact that we can't buy a body only, without a kit lens, plus, as you mention, the price of the adapter. Canon should almost be giving those adapters away.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 26, 2012)

The M looks tempting, but I'll wait to see how the plan unfolds. Maybe a FF M is coming, till then I might buy the 40/2.8.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 26, 2012)

ashmadux said:


> battery is only good for 250 shots. (<---- wtf? )



It is a small battery, what do you expect?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > battery is only good for 250 shots. (<---- wtf? )
> ...



It also powers basically everything that's in the T4i, which likely has a much larger battery.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 27, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > battery is only good for 250 shots. (<---- wtf? )
> ...



the fuji x10 is only rated to similar performance but i usually get 600 to 800 shots from a battery
so i think they rate them conservatively and account for a lot of chimping


----------

